# leaking refrigerator vents



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Whilst in Scotland last week 
When England had the heat wave. 

We had driving rain. 
This resulted in the the floor of the camper van becoming soaking wet. 
The rain had been driven in through the fridge vents. 

Anyone got a prevention solution. 

Not turn the van round lol 
That would happen after we found out. 

Also I thought about fitting winter covers on the vents but not sure about 
the fridge over heating. In what circumstances do you fit winter vents? 

Would glueing some fine mesh on the inside of the vent help prevent rain beingf driven in. 

That's my ideas 

Hope someone else has figured this one out 

Cheers 

Kev


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We fit winter covers in bad weather on electric, but you cannot do this if running on gas.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

johnthompson said:


> We fit winter covers in bad weather on electric, but you cannot do this if running on gas.


Why not??

We do every winter, and I always put our covers back on about now, as the weather gets cooler.

Have to go out now, so can't stay and argue! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Kev,
We also use our winter covers on gas in bad weather! Particularly in rough and windy conditions! Guards against the 'flame' being blown out! The flue is still vented with them on. 
No problems to date, in 11 years with this van!
Lindsay


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We had a very similar problem in Scotland a few months ago. On ours the rain blew in and when we turned the microwave on (above fridge, original install) it blew up due to the rain in the back!!!!
Anyway I spoke to Dometic at the Lincoln show about vent covers (we have the 2 of the old massive vents) the guy there said that the fridge should be totally sealed from the habitation area!!!!! He said in the past installers were very poor at sealing the fridges!

So first thing I would do is use some silicon sealer all round the fridge.
Then the rain wont actually come into the habitation area. The rain will still on occasions come into the back of the fridge but as long as it's not puddling behind the fridge you should be fine.
As for covers there is a maximum temp that you should fit them. I think the info is on the Dometic site.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Our winter covers stay on most of the time and only come off when really warm.
Chris


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

in the handbook they quote an air temperature they can be fitted at .....

make sure you screw them on having removed the "normal" fixing and then cover the screw heads with something that looks ok... everyone seems to know how they usually come off and want to steal them :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I find the winter covers do offer the protection you require and the only drawback is that, because the heat can't escape as efficiently, the fridge doesn't get as cold.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone very helpful.

Ours are the older bigger vents.
I popped into Towsure to take a look
Bloody hell
They must be made of sheet platinum at that price.

The ones they sold were in pairs
One big vent cover and one small vent cover.

Bit like buying a pair of shoes one sized 10 and 1 sized 6 mmmmm!!

Anyone know a good source to buy two of the big ones.

preferably made of inexpensive plastic.

Thanks again to everyone for all the advice

Kev


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Kev1: We have 2 of the big vents and I agree with you on price. I believe we need 4 of the L200 sized vent covers!!!! Way too expensive. I haven't found a reasonable source let alone a cheap source!! Let us know if you find a cheap alternative.


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, 
we put our fridge vents on last weekend knowing that it was going to be very windy and we were parked up by the sea. Friday night and Saturday were fine but come Sunday morning and the fridge was most definitely not working. (we were on gas) the fridge was warm inside  The fridge had over-heated. Took the covers off and hey presto, within 2 hours, the fridge was back on track and my wine was nice and cold. Does this mean that when using gas not to put fridge vents on?? No more fridge covers for us !!!!


----------

